# Do you give your skeeter pee........



## pg55 (Jun 21, 2012)

a different name? I am on my second day of making some pee and want to give it a different name. So I came up with "pipi di gatto". It just sounds so sexy when the female voice in Google Translate says it. I had another name picked out but it may be on the edge. So what name do you call your pee?


----------



## southlake333 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm half way through making my first batch of Skeeter Pee as well as a Quad Berry Skeeter Pee. The names I've decided on are:

Tinkle Tea
Tinkleberry Tea

Not sure these names will encourage others to taste but hey...I like them!


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeller Fly - because we have them bad around here.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 22, 2012)

My skeeter pee is a blend of cherry wine and the lemon starter. I call mine Cherlemon wine


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 22, 2012)

just stared our first batch last night .... we will call it something different because the name grosses my wife out


----------



## JohnT (Jun 22, 2012)

I call it skeeter pee. I could not possibly come up with a better name than that!


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 22, 2012)

They're like children! I just have to name them all!

Original Lemon: littLEMONkey
Triple Berry Lemon: Dragon Blood
Blueberry/Raspberry Lemon: Jet Blue
Strawberry Lemon: Sweet Strawberry Tart

I need to branch out in my skeeter pee making. I got hooked on the Dragon Blood. It's so good, that's all I want!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 22, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> They're like children! I just have to name them all!
> 
> Original Lemon: littLEMONkey
> Triple Berry Lemon: Dragon Blood
> ...


 Why not simply name them Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday.....?


----------



## Duster (Jun 22, 2012)

JohnT said:


> I call it skeeter pee. I could not possibly come up with a better name than that!



I second that, besides you get all kind of funny looks when you holler across the yard to the misses to bring me another peter


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 22, 2012)

When I get my first batch going after vacation, I intend on calling it "The Tattooed Skeeter." We are invested with skeeters here and my wife and I are covered in tats! I might refine the name, but that is a start at least. I plan on trying a batch of Dragon Blood after I move my first batch into the secondary.


----------



## pg55 (Jun 23, 2012)

West Nile Juice


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 24, 2012)

If I ever make a batch that has a red tint to it, I'll call it *VAMPIRE PEE*.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 26, 2012)

I've heard it called many different things. I do ask one kind favor if possible: If you print labels, include somewhere in small print "my version of Skeeter Pee" or www.skeeterpee.com. The reason for mentioning Skeeter Pee is that many people have been introduced to by trying someone else's batch and would like to make it themselves. Knowing the originating name will allow them to find the website and the multitude of forums and blogs discussing the process of making it.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess I kept it simple with my first variation from the original Skeeter Pee, it still keeps it's heritage.

Berry Blend Skeeter Pee

It's not a bad idea for the web reference for the site on the label.


----------



## pg55 (Jun 26, 2012)

I will put www.skeeterpee.com on my labels. I may do something like:
Want to make your own?
www.skeeterpee.com

now another name I am thinking of
"Yellow Fever"

How about the radioactive sign


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems like a reasonable request Minnesota.


----------



## saramc (Jun 26, 2012)

I call it SKEETER PEE (any my labels will include a notation that says "_Learn more at www.skeeterpee.com_"

An individual who just happens to own a winery was insulted when he saw the label I made for a friend's wedding. Said that if he had hired me to make a label for him, and I came up with a wine name like that and a label such as I did, he would fire me. Then went on to tell me that making wines such as Skeeter Pee, chocolate wine and meads were trash. And that making wine from honey was sacriligious and pagan, and the wines I make as am amateur will construct my professional career....mind you I have no intention of EVER being anything other than an amateur who will make what I want to make.

I will say this about the label: the bride/groom were consulted and they were adamant that it be called SKEETER PEE because they fell in love with it, they read the info at www.skeeterpee.com just as I asked them to and the bride's Grandmother absolutely cracked up laughing anytime someone mentioned the wine. She was Irish through and through so wine was not normally on her "menu", but she fell in love with Skeeter Pee (I now keep her supplied). I will attach my label and you can tell me if it was that horrid (note: this label did NOT mention the website but every guest knew the story of the wine because they asked!!) And to date, I have had 23 people contact me asking for permission to use my label design. 

View attachment SkeeterPee no names.pdf


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 27, 2012)

saramc,

I'd say the individual who gave you that earful about the label takes himself WAY too seriously and needs to get a life. 

Love the label. Very nice gesture to do that for your friends.

Jim


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 27, 2012)

Some people fully believe that there is only one way and one way only to do things, they just need to get out a bit more. 

I like the label, for a friend or not it just fits perfect.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 27, 2012)

Where did you attach the label? I would like to take a look at it. I have not made my first batch of anything yet, but if people never think outside of the box they will never truly experience life or wine making for that matter.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 27, 2012)

tatud are you on the app, you have to hit the thread name at top and it will take you to full site then you will see a link to the photo at the bottom of her post.


----------



## pjd (Jun 27, 2012)

Sara, The label is perfect! The wine snob really needs to get a life! I would bet he has never tried Skeeter Pee. Very nice job on the label.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 27, 2012)

He probly soaks corks too  Just kidding, I couldn't help it.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 27, 2012)

Sara, I think the label is just fine myself and I agree he's a snob that needs to get a life. Besides, the wedding was about the bride and groom and if they thought it was fine, he was way off base. I enjoy my fruit wines.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 27, 2012)

Where is the label?!?!?! I want to see it.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 27, 2012)

It was the link to the Skeeter no names.pdf at the bottom of her message *17*.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 27, 2012)

I apologize. I still can't find it. I looked under gallery and under labels. Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 27, 2012)

tatud are you using a phone or tablet to view this.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 27, 2012)

iPhone at the moment.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 27, 2012)

All the way at the top it in bold it says " Do you give you skeeter pee..." in bold black. Click on that then cancel to the pop up about mobile site, that will take you to the full site then go to the post and its at the very bottom of the original post. A bunch of stuff is different from the full and mobile site.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks TJ!!! I finally saw it. Sara, I think it looks great!!! That snob can just go get bent. He is ignorant.


----------



## saramc (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you for the kind feedback everyone on my label issue. 

It made me remember that it all boils down to WHAT MAKES ME HAPPY! As long as I enjoy what I am doing--then that is all that matters. If I make a wine that SUCKS, then I learn from that (so far, have not had that happen--but it will). But when people tell me how much they LOVE my wine and that I have a GIFT, then that makes my day. I have no desire to go professional--I know what it entails (I worked the innards of a commercial setup in the past). I am happy with where I am, with what I do, with WHO I am. And as far as the "friend" who belittled my labels and mocked me for making mead, jam wine and chocolate wine---that person is no longer even an acquaintance. Who needs a friend like that!?!

So to all of US who dare to make Skeeter Pee and are proud of it---may you always have access to lemons! And to those who spit in the face of SkeeterPeedom don't let the mosquito bite you on the butt cheek as you run away!! You will NEVER know what you are missing.

[sorry for the off topic rant, but I had to vent]


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 6, 2012)

I found some caps that are orange. Since I live in Tennessee and am a rabid Vol fan, I think I might call my SP "Tennessee TeaPee." Maybe "Vol Pee", but I would want the color of the pee to be orange for that. Still pondering some names, but it will have a nice orange cap and a nice orange label paying homage to the creator of this fine liquid lavation and to my beloved Vols!!


----------

